# Game Thread: 4.3.05 Wizards vs. Pacers



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>41 - 30</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>37 - 34</center></td></tr></table>

1:00 PM on WWRC 12600 AM 

Washington leads season series 2 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: SG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">22.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>14.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>2.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">4.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>2.1</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">2.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.1</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">38.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>31.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Yep, this is one of those two games (other is against Charlotte in two weeks) that isn't being broadcast, period. No replay, no nothing. Annoying to say the least.

I think we win. The Pacers are tougher than their current lineup would lead most to believe, but our recent 5 wins (4 on the road) in 6 games has me on the uptick for the time being.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

This cculd be a little scary. They did beat Miami. It will be tough but I think the Wizards win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we have a history of not playijng well in very early games. I will be attending this game since its not on tv. I got season tickets but I find that I enjoy the replays better sometimes at home and end up giving away my ticket. Not this time gotta be there to see this. Will report back what I saw. 

Everything about this game says we should win easy. 

hats the formula that could get the Pacers a victory. Miller has a big game. Jackson has a big game and one of their inside guys gets more than 15. 

I don't think all those scenario are likely. Even if they all happned it would still be a very close game. 

I think our normal formula follows with this win. Arenas and Hughes get numbers, Kwame and Etan get 10 a piece or so. The bench chips in 2's and few's and we get a less than 10 point win. 

Can't come out stiff being so early though.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Maybe it's better this one isn't on TV -- score is 20-18 Indiana with only six minutes left in the first half :uhoh:

Kwame with 8 points on 4-7 FG, rest of the team with 10 points on 4-26 FG.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

They must be expanding the MCI center with all those bricks they're laying out there 29-29 at the half. Yeah those Sunday afternoon games don't work so well for the Wizards, it was for the better to not show the game.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

We go on an 11-5 tear to finish the half tied at 29-29. I have nothing else to add to the sadness of that statement.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

wow. 29 points for both teams? 

I'd say we were really good at defense to keep a team to 29 at half but we have 29 too so.. both teams have great defense?

--

end of 3rd quarter and the wizards more than doubled their score from halftime to 59. that's the Wizards we know. Kwame didn't shoot once in the 3rd but made 4 FT's to have 12 points. Arenas unloaded and went from 7 to 17 points. Hughes is still blowing.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Pacers up by 5 with 35ish seconds left, looks like we could be taking the L in this one.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

79-74 Pacers with less than a minute to go.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Arenas scores 2... WIzards hold for a stop and call timeout and are now down by 3 with 3 seconds left in the game.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Damone Brown takes the last shot, he misses, game over!


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

How'd you guys get to watch the game???


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Wow, we outplayed them the whole game and they come up with 4 3-pointers in the 4th and take the win. I'm glad that game wasn't televised, that's definetly one of those games you would rather not see.

Two reason why we lost-

EJ shafted Kwame, he was having a good game but EJ never put him back in. 

Larry Hughes had his worst game of the season. If just hits his normal percentage we lose this game, but he shot 3-16 and pretty much put us out of it.

We seem to suck in early games, but really if win in Indy later in the month that would make up for it. 

Chicago takes homecourt after this loss, it will be a tough race down the stretch.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I definitely noticed Kwame's box score, which confused the heck out of me. In the first quarter and a half, he was 4-7 from the field with 7 boards, an assists, a block and a steal. The entire rest of the game, he was 1-1 from the field with a board, an assist, and a block. What happened there I wonder?


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

One on One said:


> How'd you guys get to watch the game???


the game wasn't televised and im glad it wasn't. they are going by the boxcore.

Bad loss, you have to defend your home courd against a very depleted Indiana team.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

One on One said:


> How'd you guys get to watch the game???


 I personally was just following the online updates, though some may have listened to the game on the radio.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I fell asleep right before the Pacers 11-0 run in the fourth, and woke up right after it. It was a pleasant suprise.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

EJ must have benched him for no reason (aka playing well)


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

It seems like we've played better on the road lately, we've been dogging it at home in games gainst the Jazz, Hawks, and now Pacers. I think we might better off being a 5th seed and going in as the underdog.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Kwame, Kwame...whatever, I've been off his bandwagon for the last few weeks after being one of his biggest supporters. He probably got benched for one of the following:

- not hustling
- not caring
- slacking off on defense

As you can see, all those things with Kwame have one thing in common: lack of determination.

Now, I don't really think Kwame doesn't care, but he sure plays like it. I'm sick of waiting for this guy to find his confidence. He's not going to shine here.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

One on One said:


> Kwame, Kwame...whatever, I've been off his bandwagon for the last few weeks after being one of his biggest supporters. He probably got benched for one of the following:
> 
> - not hustling
> - not caring
> ...


Don't know where this is coming from, Kwame had a good game and EJ didn't play him in the 4th because he wanted to match Indys 'small ball'. That's on EJ, he just doesn't know how to properly manage a game. 

Really, I see this game as sort of a fluke. Just about EVERYONE played horrible, it's one of those games that happens a couple times a year where literaelly everything goes wrong. Up 8 with 5 minutes left and they hit 4 3s in a row? The team shooting 30%? Only 76 points? 

Just gotta forget about it and move on. Thank God that was the game that wasn't televised.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Don't know where this is coming from, Kwame had a good game and EJ didn't play him in the 4th because he wanted to match Indys 'small ball'. That's on EJ, he just doesn't know how to properly manage a game.
> 
> Really, I see this game as sort of a fluke. Just about EVERYONE played horrible, it's one of those games that happens a couple times a year where literaelly everything goes wrong. Up 8 with 5 minutes left and they hit 4 3s in a row? The team shooting 30%? Only 76 points?
> 
> Just gotta forget about it and move on. Thank God that was the game that wasn't televised.


This game wasn't on TV so I can't say for certain, but I'd bet Kwame probably failed to box someone out, failed to rotate on D, or something along those lines, and got benched. If he's going to be lazy, we'd be better off going small ball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is why I say EJ isn't a good coach. Its the 2nd time this season that not playing Kwame in the 4th has caused us to lose a game. 

I was at the game and saw the thing unfold 1st hand.

Kwame was scoring on the block, fighting for rebounds and he blocked a couple shots . He was our most active bigman today when Etan was fumbling the ball and getting other shots blocked and JJ and Ruffin gave us nothing. 

Kwame had an obvious match-up advantage. He was having his way wioth Davis, Croshere and Pollard yet he didn't play until the last 3 seconds of the 4th. 

Kwame hasn't always played well and been as active partly because of injury partly because of just lazy effort but today he was very effective. 

Yet like the GSW game he was not used and the game fell apart. 

After the game EJ stumbled over his words to explain it. 

Not the only foul up EJ made. How in the hell do you draw up the final play and give Damone Brown a 10 day guy the last shot. Arenas, Hughes or even Dixon should have been given the last shot. EJ did this awhile ago in another game where profit took the last shot. They shouldn't even be coming anywhere near the ball at the end you gotta force the ball to Arenas at that point. 

Not gonna lay any blame at the feet of Hughes. He took bad shots as usual but he was gutting it out on a sore elbow. He was getting steals and putting his elbow in harms way getting to the line. Not gonna rip players playing with heart giving effort when injured. 

Our perimeter defense is whats caused us to lose this game along with EJ's coaching. Arenas was lost defensively floating around and not finding Gill and Johnson. Other times Dixon got confused and screened out, his man defense is just terrible if he gets picked he never recovers and gets back into the play. 

Our perimeter defense was laughable giving up that many 3's and open looks. 

This game disgusts me because we should have won. EJ's faulty coaching cost us this game. Had he played Kwame we probably would have won going away. We missed his screens, rebounding and scoring. The Pacers defense was affected by his presence. 

They sorta jammed Arenas after he went out. 

And for JJ to have played the whoe 4th quarter is laughable. He was messing up on both ends on one possesion he got stripped, and on defense he stumbled into his man and gave the Pacers free throws on the other end. 

JJ is terrible and seems to be getting worse every game and yet he played the 4th quarter instead of the more effective Kwame. 

EJ cost us another game with bad decisions. 

Most of the fans leaving the arena were saying the same damn, thing a bunch of us were talking and couldn't understand it. 

Incredible.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

One on One said:


> This game wasn't on TV so I can't say for certain, but I'd bet Kwame probably failed to box someone out, failed to rotate on D, or something along those lines, and got benched. If he's going to be lazy, we'd be better off going small ball.


I was there none of that occured his last play he was fighting for postion and got fouled and made some free throws. 

You are way off base on Kwame this game and the other games. He deserves credit for playing hurt he's not complained and has sucked it up. He has no lift yet is giving it all. 

He made no mistakes to warrant getting benched. EJ as usual was just making bad decisions .


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I was there none of that occured his last play he was fighting for postion and got fouled and made some free throws.
> 
> You are way off base on Kwame this game and the other games. He deserves credit for playing hurt he's not complained and has sucked it up. He has no lift yet is giving it all.
> 
> He made no mistakes to warrant getting benched. EJ as usual was just making bad decisions .


Based on your review, I'd say he probably deserved to stay in the game for this particular game. In the past few weeks, he's been a joke. There's a saying, "if you're playing, you're not hurt." Kwame needs to take heed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

One on One said:


> Based on your review, I'd say he probably deserved to stay in the game for this particular game. In the past few weeks, he's been a joke. There's a saying, "if you're playing, you're not hurt." Kwame needs to take heed.


Yeah you can use any rationale behind ripping Kwame if you want. He's ankle is swollen and sore and he has real mobility or lift yet he's trying giving us his big body. He has rebounded well when given the minutes probably our most consistent rebounder since he's been back. He has also played good man defense doing a good job holding down some good post players from having really good games against us. 

His offense is not there at all, and neither is his aggressiveness. He's not using any of his quick moves everything has been a slow pounding backdown which is very predictable. Yet he's trying. 

When healthy last season Kwame was a heck of a post option having stellar games against really good player this season his body has been a mess. 

So rip on if thats what you feel. I just don't view it as harshly knowing he's sturggling physically. 

If you don't think he's hurt and you think he's healthy but dogging it and has missed several games and gone out in part of other games because he's just playing lazy and blowing assignments fine. 

He's made clutch free throws thats helped us win against the Sonics and Jazz and played good defense. That counts for something with me. 

So blame on and ignore the fact that EJ has no rep for being a good coach, has gotten fired in other places for not being a good coach and has mismanaged this Wizards team often in his 2 years here.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

If he is truly hurt, that's still only a partial excuse. Watch how many times he's the last guy to even _react_ to a loose ball or rebound. His problem is mostly mental. I have no doubt he has the tools to be a great player, but I don't see that happening here and I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Yeah you can use any rationale behind ripping Kwame if you want. He's ankle is swollen and sore and he has real mobility or lift yet he's trying giving us his big body. He has rebounded well when given the minutes probably our most consistent rebounder since he's been back. He has also played good man defense doing a good job holding down some good post players from having really good games against us.
> 
> His offense is not there at all, and neither is his aggressiveness. He's not using any of his quick moves everything has been a slow pounding backdown which is very predictable. Yet he's trying.
> 
> ...



Yeah I figure at this point thiers no way EJ is getting fired any time soon so we're going to have to just live with his horrible subsitutions and decision making and try to make it through the year. The thing is, if you watch the Bulls play, they are EXCELLENTLY coached, their well prepared for in game situations and they execute offensively and defensively. Skiles is going to make EJ look like a bafoon in a playoff series, if we're going to win we're going to have to win in spite of him. Lookin at the boxscore and just listening to it on the rado it seems like both teams played horrible but we just sunk ourselves in the 4th.

Jamison is going to be back on Tuesday, it will be interesting to see what line-up the 'mastermind' EJ uses. Chicago is tied with us now, now every game has legit playoff importanace, can't come out and put up 76 points and choke a lead away in the 4th.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Yeah I figure at this point thiers no way EJ is getting fired any time soon so we're going to have to just live with his horrible subsitutions and decision making and try to make it through the year. The thing is, if you watch the Bulls play, they are EXCELLENTLY coached, their well prepared for in game situations and they execute offensively and defensively. Skiles is going to make EJ look like a bafoon in a playoff series, if we're going to win we're going to have to win in spite of him. Lookin at the boxscore and just listening to it on the rado it seems like both teams played horrible but we just sunk ourselves in the 4th.
> 
> Jamison is going to be back on Tuesday, it will be interesting to see what line-up the 'mastermind' EJ uses. Chicago is tied with us now, now every game has legit playoff importanace, can't come out and put up 76 points and choke a lead away in the 4th.


I said it a couple month's ago that I thought the Bulls were just great team to watch because they are well coached and they play the right way. When someone gets open for a shot he gets the ball , they will press the wings and force an offense to initiate at near half court and they have players who actually bend over and get in a defensive stance on the perimeter and contain the dribble. 

I think EJ is gone if we lose in the 1st rd to the Bulls due to bad management of the rotations. 

I think we CAN beat the Bulls our guard play is alittle better and if Kwame is intergrated he can guard and has in the past played very well against the Bulls bigs. 

He gets fired up to play them. Plus the Bulls turn the ball over alot which plays into the hands of our guards who are the best at jumping the passing lanes for steals. 

But I tell you what I wouldn't put money on the series. Waay to close to call. 

I think whomever gets Home Court will win the series because I think they are who we're gonna play in the 1st rd. I think the Cavs aren't gonna be there at 5 or 4. 

I told you I like the way the Bulls play more than I like the way we play. I think we have alittle more talent than they have though. Which I hope can carry us to victory.


----------



## zengomi (Jul 23, 2003)

"I think whomever gets Home Court will win the series because I think they are who we're gonna play in the 1st rd. I think the Cavs aren't gonna be there at 5 or 4."

If we can't have home court advanage, I'm thinking we'd be better off at 6th.


----------



## eYeKey (Nov 18, 2004)

If we can't have home court advanage, I'm thinking we'd be better off at 6th.[/QUOTE]


I agree. Chicago is on fire.


----------

